# My Polo Darlton/Marlow Photo Essay: Dark Brown Cordovan



## Got Shell?




----------



## chiamdream

Wow. Thanks for taking the time to post those. I want those loafers so badly.


----------



## mxgreen

I have never liked tassels, but I like every other pair very much; especially, the plaintoes and chukkas.


----------



## Epaminondas

chiamdream said:


> Wow. Thanks for taking the time to post those. I want those loafers so badly.


Yeah, I have two pairs of AE Shell Graysons and 2 pair of Alden Shell tassels, plus a pair of Alden shell LHS in my wearing rotation (with an extra pair of Alen Shell Tassels and LHS boxed and in reserve for future), but the pictures of the Polo tassel in the lovely shade of brown causes me to desire them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Incredible contribution to the forum.
Thanks for taking the time & effort!


----------



## chiamdream

Epaminondas said:


> Yeah, I have two pairs of AE Shell Graysons and 2 pair of Alden Shell tassels, plus a pair of Alden shell LHS in my wearing rotation (with an extra pair of Alen Shell Tassels and LHS boxed and in reserve for future), but the pictures of the Polo tassel in the lovely shade of brown causes me to desire them.


I'm jealous. All I've got is a pair of Weejuns! I'm really enamored of Alden, but the thick soles of the Daltons push them over the edge for me.

Guess I've just gotta save $400 by the time the May sale rolls around...


----------



## Ron_A

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Reds & Tops

This was fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## Cowtown

Fantastic. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CrackedCrab

OMG great pics of great shoes...thank you for taking the time to post them.


----------



## mcarthur

GS,
thank you for posting and I greatly appreciate your time and efforts in showing your shoe wardrobe


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Man... very nice!


----------



## Got Shell?

Glad everyone likes them, it's easy to take great photos when the subjects are so photogenic! Obviously the cigar chukkas and whiskey lhs aren't polo, but I took a few pics for color comparison. I thought it was interesting that the darkest part of the darltons matches cigar and the lightest part matches the strap of the whiskey lhs. Of course, I did use a flash on some of those, which made the dark brown cordovan lighter in spots.


----------



## Orgetorix

So are the Polo shoes cigar? Or do they get a special color of their own?


----------



## Got Shell?

It's a special color "dark brown". It's lighter in some spots than cigar due to the hand burnishing. There is some inconsistency which is part of appeal. I'd say it's mostly somewhere in between cigar and revello. Maybe someone else with experience will chime in.


----------



## Georgia

Wow. Those tassels are top shelf...


----------



## Orgetorix

I like the dark brown color much better than cigar. Cigar often has a greenish cast that I find very unpleasant, but I've never seen it in the Polo shoes.


----------



## At Law

We are certainly an odd group of gentlemen. Numerous photos of our shell loafers. I, too, love the movie "American Psycho." :icon_smile_wink:

How long have you had the Polo Darlton Tassels? I just received mine
a couple of days ago and they are fairly dark. Have they lightened
as you have worn them?


----------



## Got Shell?

The pics are really just mr wearing them around the house, they aren't even creased up yet. I would think they'll darken with use likE whiskey, but they could lighten like cigar does. I wonder what revello does?


----------



## hq0002

I just got the dalton wingtips and am thinking about the loafers now- is the sizing between the two the same? 

thanks.


----------



## Got Shell?

I wear a 9 in both loafers and a 9.5 in both bluchers.


----------



## Grayland

I have the wingtips and the PTB. While the wingtips get the glory, I've really grown to love the plain toe bluchers. The plain toe really shows off the shell.


----------



## AlanC

Great pictures of fantastic shoes. Thanks for posting them.

Throw in a pair of black captoe bals and you'd pretty much have a complete shoe wardrobe.


----------



## chiamdream

PSA: The wingtip, tassel, and penny are $477 at the moment.

https://www.ralphlauren.com/search/index.jsp?kw=darlton&f=Men


----------



## Reds & Tops

chiamdream said:


> PSA: The wingtip, tassel, and penny are $477 at the moment.
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/search/index.jsp?kw=darlton&f=Men


and you can take another 15% off with the code Nov0509.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you for that information


----------



## Epaminondas

Got Shell? said:


> Glad everyone likes them, it's easy to take great photos when the subjects are so photogenic! Obviously the cigar chukkas and whiskey lhs aren't polo, but I took a few pics for color comparison. I thought it was interesting that the darkest part of the darltons matches cigar and the lightest part matches the strap of the whiskey lhs. Of course, I did use a flash on some of those, which made the dark brown cordovan lighter in spots.


What, if any, color shoe polish have you used on the Darltons?


----------



## Got Shell?

Sorry to revive this thread, but I noticed the unanswered question. I have used Alden dark brown paste wax. I've only polished when there is a scuff, never the whole shoe. Maybe it's time.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Love the brogues in the second photo. What are they?


----------



## Got Shell?

Ralph lauren darltons, made by crockett & Jones in dark cognac shell cordovan.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Very nice, I'll give you a fiver for them! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## El_Abogado

*PTBs?*

Who makes the PTBs? Which model? Very nice.


----------



## Got Shell?

C&j for Ralph lauren again. Same collection. Called dalton.


----------



## El_Abogado

Beautiful. Wish I could find a pair. Elegant. . . .


----------



## Danny

I feel woozy after looking at those photos. I'll talk to you in a minute.


----------



## gtnc

The color of the shell on the Marlow/Darlton shoes is magnificent. I have the wingtips and penny loafers and am waiting patiently for the next sale to get the tassel loafer and the plain toe blucher. The shoes are amazing.

Oh, kiwi brown wax is the way to go. Sparingly. Use the Mac method and the shoes will look great.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

gtnc said:


> The color of the shell on the Marlow/Darlton shoes is magnificent. I have the wingtips and penny loafers and am waiting patiently for the next sale to get the tassel loafer and the plain toe blucher. The shoes are amazing.
> 
> Oh, kiwi brown wax is the way to go. Sparingly. Use the Mac method and the shoes will look great.


Thanks for the info. Just got a pair of the WTBs and even my girlfriend is happy for me.


----------



## mcarthur

^^post picture


----------



## El_Abogado

gtnc said:


> The color of the shell on the Marlow/Darlton shoes is magnificent. I have the wingtips and penny loafers and am waiting patiently for the next sale to get the tassel loafer and the plain toe blucher. The shoes are amazing.


Are the PTBs available? Not on the Polo website, nor at any shoe stores.


----------



## gtnc

mcarthur said:


> ^^post picture


My photo skills need a bit of work, but here goes:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Nice shine! I'll definitely wait until I get a better shine before I take pictures.


----------



## Got Shell?

Wow, I'm impressed by his shine too! I think I need to do a polish on all but the tassels, they have only been worn thrice. 15 1/2 more wearings before they'll need polish, but the other three probably would benefit from it. If Uncle Mac wore Darltons, they would look like gtnc's. They are either pretty new, or he worked up some serious elbow grease.


----------



## Got Shell?

Would any moderator mind renaming this thread "ode to dark brown cordovan" or "ode to darltons"? I think it would be nice to have a definitive Darlton thread.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Don't you really mean "Ode to GotShell"? I jest.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to have an "Ode to the Darlton line (or C&J for RL) thread. Maybe we should just start one?


----------



## Got Shell?

Maybe ill polish mine up tomorrow and snap some new pics for an ode to darltons thread.


----------



## gtnc

They are both kind of new, probably 10-15 wearings each. Neither of them have seen polish yet. The Mac method works. Wipe them down and brush vigorously. Most times I don't even need to buff them after brushing.


----------



## fat paul

Bravo. Thanks
cheers, fat paul


----------



## mcarthur

gtnc said:


> My photo skills need a bit of work, but here goes:


thank you. they look good. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Wow, I'm impressed by his shine too! I think I need to do a polish on all but the tassels, they have only been worn thrice. 15 1/2 more wearings before they'll need polish, but the other three probably would benefit from it. If Uncle Mac wore Darltons, they would look like gtnc's. They are either pretty new, or he worked up some serious elbow grease.


you give me too much credit


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> thank you. they look good. enjoy wearing


'

Does anyone know how the Polo Shell Wingtip Blucher fits? Is it like the Alden Barrie last or the AE MacNeil?


----------



## Got Shell?

I wear my true size in the wingtip, didn't size down like barrie last. I wear my true size in AE Leeds, I assume that's the same last as the macneil? FYI, I wear a 9.5 in the Darlton wingtip blucher and plaintoe blucher, a 9 in the tassel and penny loafer.


----------



## gman-17

Got Shell? said:


> I wear my true size in the wingtip, didn't size down like barrie last. I wear my true size in AE Leeds, I assume that's the same last as the macneil? FYI, I wear a 9.5 in the Darlton wingtip blucher and plaintoe blucher, a 9 in the tassel and penny loafer.


The last on the Leeds and the MacNeil are different but your point as to sizing is well understood and precisely what I needed.

Thanks!


----------



## aikon

I have both the Darlton tassel and penny loafer. My tassel loafers have an amazing, deep color with a beautiful shine. However, my penny loafers have a very dark and dull appearance, no matter how much I buff/brush them. They almost look like they are caked with a layer of dark brown polish that is really cruddy. I bought them both online, and have realized that the penny loafers are labeled "Marlow" on the box, so I'm wondering if they are from an older lot? Either way, does anyone have a similar experience and/or recommendation for getting my penny loafers to shine? I've even considered returning them to Polo. The reason we all love these shoes (and pay the insane price) is the deep color and shine, and my penny loafers just are not providing this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spinlps

My Darlton pennies started a bit like this. Tom Rath mentioned that he thought the Polo Shell's had a layer of polish which, if left on, could contribute to what you're seeing. Rub them down a bit and follow the Mac procedure and they'll clean up fine

To the OP - Great photo's. I regret not buying the tassels when I had the chance. Someday.



aikon said:


> I have both the Darlton tassel and penny loafer. My tassel loafers have an amazing, deep color with a beautiful shine. However, my penny loafers have a very dark and dull appearance, no matter how much I buff/brush them. They almost look like they are caked with a layer of dark brown polish that is really cruddy. I bought them both online, and have realized that the penny loafers are labeled "Marlow" on the box, so I'm wondering if they are from an older lot? Either way, does anyone have a similar experience and/or recommendation for getting my penny loafers to shine? I've even considered returning them to Polo. The reason we all love these shoes (and pay the insane price) is the deep color and shine, and my penny loafers just are not providing this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## closerlook

I simply cannot decide between the Darlton tassel and the Alden cigar tassel.

opinions sought!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

closerlook said:


> I simply cannot decide between the Darlton tassel and the Alden cigar tassel.
> 
> opinions sought!


Do the lasts both fit well?


----------



## closerlook

Aberdeen fits not as well as other lasts, such as the Van and Barrie.

Haven't had the opportunity to try the Darlton in my size yet.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

closerlook said:


> Aberdeen fits not as well as other lasts, such as the Van and Barrie.
> 
> Haven't had the opportunity to try the Darlton in my size yet.


Fit is paramount.


----------



## closerlook

AdamsSutherland said:


> Fit is paramount.


Indeed.

Yet, another factor is recrafting, more readily available from Alden. This would seem especially important on tasseled shoe, as a tassel could be lost years down the line.

I do think that might like the sturdier look of the Darlton. I might also appreciate some variety.


----------



## gman-17

closerlook said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Yet, another factor is recrafting, more readily available from Alden. This would seem especially important on tasseled shoe, as a tassel could be lost years down the line.
> 
> I do think that might like the sturdier look of the Darlton. I might also appreciate some variety.


You can get shoes recrafted by some of the great cobblers found here. Although factory recrafting is great I would not let the lack of factory recrafting stop me from making the purchase.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> You can get shoes recrafted by some of the great cobblers found here. Although factory recrafting is great I would not let the lack of factory recrafting stop me from making the purchase.


thank you for the opportunity to give a good plug for our forum member nick at b.nelson


----------



## closerlook

^ Ah yes, of course.

Could our known cobblers (hello, all), recraft a brown cordovan tassel if one were to be lost? 
This may sound frivolous, but for such a pair of shoes, to lose a tassel would be the end. If one looks at the polo website secondary shots of the shoe, they will even see that that the display model (worn by the model) is missing a tassel!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I just cleaned these up after the other evening and thought I'd post another pic- post Mac Procedure.

https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img00245r.jpg/


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> thank you for the opportunity to give a good plug for our forum member nick at b.nelson


Yes. I didn't want to name names in this case--because there are others-- but that was exactly who I had in mind. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> I just cleaned these up after the other evening and thought I'd post another pic- post Mac Procedure.
> 
> https://img534.imageshack.us/i/img00245r.jpg/


good job. looking very sharp


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


>


very nice ptb


----------



## gtnc

I am in love with the PTB. The May sale cannot come soon enough.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thanks Uncle.


----------



## Got Shell?

As much as I love the darlton wingtip, I wear the ptb more, as it is styled a little more casually. I wear my darltons with the confidence that I can send them to b.nelson when the time comes to be fitted with dainite, which c&j uses anyway. I feel that not much integrity from a factory restoration will be lost. I think it costs about $250 to send them to the mother land for a factory restoration, but that's not even out of the question considering the wear you can get out of these. At my rate, they won't need to be resoled for 7-10 yrs. Still, I will probably go the dainite route, as it will look nearly as good as a leather replacement sole and will be much more moisture resistant. I recommend the ptb, it is underrated.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> As much as I love the darlton wingtip, I wear the ptb more, as it is styled a little more casually. I wear my darltons with the confidence that I can send them to b.nelson when the time comes to be fitted with dainite, which c&j uses anyway. I feel that not much integrity from a factory restoration will be lost. I think it costs about $250 to send them to the mother land for a factory restoration, but that's not even out of the question considering the wear you can get out of these. At my rate, they won't need to be resoled for 7-10 yrs. Still, I will probably go the dainite route, as it will look nearly as good as a leather replacement sole and will be much more moisture resistant. I recommend the ptb, it is underrated.


Although I've never actually come into contact with dainite, I like the look (or lack thereof) and want to have several pairs of shoes resoled with it when the time comes.

The PTB looks good and I prefer the 325 last to the Barrie. That being said I'm not crazy about PTB's; I tried on the Leeds and thought they looked silly on me. Maybe if I had smaller feet? (When I put on the 11.5 Darlton WTB's, I thought they looked better than the slightly larger, but much better fitting, 12's.)

Regardless, unless I find a pair priced too low by an uneducated ebayer or an apathetic SF'er, I won't be getting any more shell for a while. Would you believe me if I said I don't own a pair of black cap toe's yet?


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Although I've never actually come into contact with dainite, I like the look (or lack thereof) and want to have several pairs of shoes resoled with it when the time comes.
> 
> The PTB looks good and I prefer the 325 last to the Barrie. That being said I'm not crazy about PTB's; I tried on the Leeds and thought they looked silly on me. Maybe if I had smaller feet? (When I put on the 11.5 Darlton WTB's, I thought they looked better than the slightly larger, but much better fitting, 12's.)
> 
> Regardless, unless I find a pair priced too low by an uneducated ebayer or an apathetic SF'er, I won't be getting any more shell for a while. Would you believe me if I said I don't own a pair of black cap toe's yet?


nephew,
black cap toe would make an excellent graduation present. congratulations on your forecoming 1,000 posts


----------



## closerlook

Got Shell? said:


> As much as I love the darlton wingtip, I wear the ptb more, as it is styled a little more casually. I wear my darltons with the confidence that I can send them to b.nelson when the time comes to be fitted with dainite, which c&j uses anyway. I feel that not much integrity from a factory restoration will be lost. I think it costs about $250 to send them to the mother land for a factory restoration, but that's not even out of the question considering the wear you can get out of these. At my rate, they won't need to be resoled for 7-10 yrs. Still, I will probably go the dainite route, as it will look nearly as good as a leather replacement sole and will be much more moisture resistant. I recommend the ptb, it is underrated.


On this note,
can anyone inform what last the ALDEN for BB ptb is on? I can attest that despite popular opinion it is definitively not the aberdeen last.


----------



## Got Shell?

Barrie last, just like the Alden ptb. Some of the other bb Aldens are on aberdeen, but they'll have a pointy toe, like the cap toe blucher and tassel loafer.


----------



## Got Shell?

I think I'm going to try to polish my left Darlton plaintoe with black polish to darken it some and hopefully match it closer to the right. Has anyone had any experience doing this? I'm expecting to have to do this at least several times before I see any results.


----------



## gman-17

Got Shell? said:


> I think I'm going to try to polish my left Darlton plaintoe with black polish to darken it some and hopefully match it closer to the right. Has anyone had any experience doing this? I'm expecting to have to do this at least several times before I see any results.


I know people do this and are succesful. I tried it on a pair of burgundy shoes and was not happy with the results. I have a small patch which looks burnt and which I cannot get out. I will never do it again.


----------



## srivats

GS, try using alden brown paste wax - or if you want to go darker, try the alden brown boot cream. Of course minimal quantities only - I have had good success with the boot cream.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> I think I'm going to try to polish my left Darlton plaintoe with black polish to darken it some and hopefully match it closer to the right. Has anyone had any experience doing this? I'm expecting to have to do this at least several times before I see any results.


I would not do that. That is one of the characteristic of the uniqueness of the exotic shells


----------



## Got Shell?

Maybe its not worth it, but Ive noticed that the grain of the shells is in opposite directions, so they just appear different. If the shell on one shoe had been reversed prior to manufacture, they would appear to match. Oh well.


----------



## Got Shell?

A pair of 6B Darlton tassels on ebay for $14.99! I think they are calf, they are older and have that calf look, beautiful loafers none the less. Does anyone have a young son?


----------



## Got Shell?

These are the shells I was trying to get to match a little better:








Again, it's not exactly the color, but the grain is mismatched in a way that they are on opposite ends of the spectrum of the dark brown shell color. There's some magic involved too.


----------



## ChiliPalmer

*C&J/Polo Darlton Shell*

If you want to polish these shoes, why not use Dark Brown polish from C&J?

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=112&show=264&display=5734&group=1

Last year, I inquired about recrafting. Here is what I was told [_address and price may have changed_]:

_You can send your shoes in need of repair to:_

_Crockett & Jones at Turnbull & Asser_
_42 East 57th Street_
_New York, NY 10022_
_Attn: Cyndy Barnard_

_REPAIR COSTS:_
_Bench Grade: $210.00_
_Hand Grade: $220.00_

_Takes about 8 weeks. The shoes go back to the factory in Northampton, England. They are re-welted, re-lasted, re-corked, re-soled, and re-lined. The upper portion of your shoes must be in strong enough condition to undergo refirb. They must not have been re-soled more than twice already._


----------



## Got Shell?

I have dark brown polish from Alden, I'd feel confident using it, I just thought black would yield quicker darkening. I've read someone on here as saying he used black polish on cigar shells regularly. Thanks for the C&J restoration info, that is helpful. Luckily none of my darltons are anywhere near needing resoling. I saw a pair of ptb's on ebay recently in a very well worn state. they still looked good, the uppers had darkened to more of a burgundy color, just as crackedcrab's mccallum chukkas have.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> These are the shells I was trying to get to match a little better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it's not exactly the color, but the grain is mismatched in a way that they are on opposite ends of the spectrum of the dark brown shell color. There's some magic involved too.


nephew,
i would not change the color. they look very nice. if you are really unhappy with the shoes, i could find a very suitable home for them


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> i would not change the color. they look very nice. if you are really unhappy with the shoes, i could find a very suitable home for them


Haha. Sage advice, Uncle.

Thanks for the Congratulations as well.


----------



## Got Shell?

I'm not touching em! I don't want to anger the shell gods.


----------



## well-kept

I think the way to equalize the color is in reverse. Expose the darker one to sunlight. A few days should do it.


----------



## Solomander

Too bad these lovely shoes only seem to be available in D width.


----------



## aikon

well-kept said:


> I think the way to equalize the color is in reverse. Expose the darker one to sunlight. A few days should do it.


Would that work? My Darlton penny loafers are incredibly dark, despite my repeated brushings. I just can't get them to lighten up and shine. Maybe I should keep them in the window for a bit.


----------



## Got Shell?

Yes, there are pictures of shell that is intentionally left in the sun and lightened. Nick Horween has done it and turned a pair of #8 captoes to whiskey over a few months. They turned out amazing. My Darlton pennies are also very dark, they are easily the darkest of my four pairs of Darlton shells. They are also the oldest, and the vamp has turned a darker and more burgundy brown. The reason that I wanted to polish the lighter one to make it darker, is I prefer the darker shoe in that particular pair. I think I'm just going to leave them like that though. They look great either way, and no one will notice. It is just a phd level of shell ownership.


----------



## aikon

Got Shell? said:


> Yes, there are pictures of shell that is intentionally left in the sun and lightened. Nick Horween has done it and turned a pair of #8 captoes to whiskey over a few months. They turned out amazing. My Darlton pennies are also very dark, they are easily the darkest of my four pairs of Darlton shells. They are also the oldest, and the vamp has turned a darker and more burgundy brown. The reason that I wanted to polish the lighter one to make it darker, is I prefer the darker shoe in that particular pair. I think I'm just going to leave them like that though. They look great either way, and no one will notice. It is just a phd level of shell ownership.


My bigger gripe, besides the color, is how dull my shoes are. I can not, for the life of me, get them to shine. They are dully and flat, not like all of my other shell shoes (including Darlton tassels). I wish I would have returned them early on. Now I've had them for 8 months or so.


----------



## nringo

So...RL Friends & Family sale is coming up soon, right? End of May? I'm thinking this will be the year I pickup a pair, though I can't decide between the penny loafers and the tassel loafers.


----------



## Got Shell?




----------



## The Deacon

aikon said:


> My bigger gripe, besides the color, is how dull my shoes are. I can not, for the life of me, get them to shine. They are dully and flat, not like all of my other shell shoes (including Darlton tassels). I wish I would have returned them early on. Now I've had them for 8 months or so.


I had the same problem with my dull as heck Darlton wingtips and also a pair of drab AE shell Cambridge. I had each pair about 5 months before I decided one day to brush them each for 1/2 hour just to see if there was a change. They gleamed and lightened at a quicker rate when in use!


----------



## aikon

The Deacon said:


> I had the same problem with my dull as heck Darlton wingtips and also a pair of drab AE shell Cambridge. I had each pair about 5 months before I decided one day to brush them each for 1/2 hour just to see if there was a change. They gleamed and lightened at a quicker rate when in use!


The brushing worked or didn't work? I've brushed my penny loafers to high hell and can't get them to shine. Wearing my Darlton tassels today and they look fantastic and I only wish I could get my pennys to look the same way. In the Polo store, the Darlton Pennys have a fantastic gleam and are actually kind of light. I guess artifical light works just as well?

I'm tempted to put my penny loafers in a clear plastic bag on the balcony.


----------



## srivats

aikon said:


> The brushing worked or didn't work? I've brushed my penny loafers to high hell and can't get them to shine. Wearing my Darlton tassels today and they look fantastic and I only wish I could get my pennys to look the same way. In the Polo store, the Darlton Pennys have a fantastic gleam and are actually kind of light. I guess artifical light works just as well?
> 
> I'm tempted to put my penny loafers in a clear plastic bag on the balcony.


Apply a little bit of alden boot cream and shine as usual. It works wonders.


----------



## Got Shell?

I agree my Darlton tassels look better than my pennies, but my tassels were acquired new and my pennies pre-cherished. In any event, my pennies look much better after some brushing. Here are some pics:
The vamp is the main part that looks much better, the sides and back always look great.
















A couple shots of the side and heel. I love the plain heel of the Darlton pennies, it is beautiful. As opposed to a plaintoe, I consider it a plain heel (other than the seam down the back). It still looks great though, much more elegant than the heel of the LHS, which, of course, is 360 welted.


----------



## Got Shell?

Sorry for the pitiful phone pics, I need to take out the good camera one day and snap some pics of these beauties.


----------



## The Deacon

aikon said:


> The brushing worked or didn't work
> 
> It did the trick!


----------



## joenobody0

Hello Gentlemen,

I've been sitting on the side, watching all your beautiful shoes. I've been reluctant to purchase any C&J shoes since it took so much effort (money) to get my Alden size nailed down, and I didn't want to start the process over.

With that said, I just took deliver of this C&J for Polo three eyelet Gifford boot.

https://stores.grapevinehill.com/It...auren 'Gifford' Ankle Boots Mens - Dark Brown

I have to say the sizing is a revelation for me! I can't believe how much better these fit than EVERY pair of Alden shoes I've ever tried on. If people are sitting on the fence with regards to these Polo Shell shoes, I'd give them a try.

My boots have absolutely no shine to them, and appear to be completely caked with brown wax. I'm going to hit them with a brush when I get a chance. I'm sure they'll look great!


----------



## smujd

joenobody0 said:


> With that said, I just took deliver of this C&J for Polo three eyelet Gifford boot.
> 
> https://stores.grapevinehill.com/It...auren 'Gifford' Ankle Boots Mens - Dark Brown
> 
> I have to say the sizing is a revelation for me! I can't believe how much better these fit than EVERY pair of Alden shoes I've ever tried on. If people are sitting on the fence with regards to these Polo Shell shoes, I'd give them a try.
> 
> My boots have absolutely no shine to them, and appear to be completely caked with brown wax. I'm going to hit them with a brush when I get a chance. I'm sure they'll look great!


Great boots. I've had mine ~4 months and love them. Yes, they come dull due to the insane amounts of wax/polish--brush the hell out of them, and you will be pleased.

Enjoy.


----------



## Got Shell?

I handled a pair with the same affliction, luckily it can be removed. Let's see some pics.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> I handled a pair with the same affliction, luckily it can be removed. Let's see some pics.


I did too and after several applications of the Mac method, they shined up nicely.


----------



## aikon

AdamsSutherland said:


> I did too and after several applications of the Mac method, they shined up nicely.


Still working on my Darlton Pennys. Shining every day and left in the window every day as well! I think I have to just deal with the fact that they will never look as beautiful as my tassels. I just wish they were the color of the store model.


----------



## kgmessier

What is the difference between Darlton and Marlow?

- Keith


----------



## Got Shell?

No difference, they just changed the model name.


----------



## Got Shell?

In honor of my darlton thread reaching five pages, I took a MAC style pic:


----------



## joenobody0

OK I couldn't resist. I just purchased a pair of the Darlton wingtips during the private sale. I got them for 30%+15% off, but I'm still bummed I passed on them when they were 40%+15% last year.


----------



## closerlook

Got Shell? said:


> In honor of my darlton thread reaching five pages, I took a MAC style pic:


i just bought a pair of these.

just to reiterate from earlier GS, you take these tassels tts or a half size down? [that is, same size as barrie last or half size up]. i can't remember your earlier reply and I don't remember the thread its in.

respond and I will provide an identical photo!


----------



## closerlook

joenobody0 said:


> OK I couldn't resist. I just purchased a pair of the Darlton wingtips during the private sale. I got them for 30%+15% off, but I'm still bummed I passed on them when they were 40%+15% last year.


wait, private sale is offering them that low???

can you please explain, as I just purchased these but not for such a deep discount.


----------



## joenobody0

closerlook said:


> wait, private sale is offering them that low???
> 
> can you please explain, as I just purchased these but not for such a deep discount.


The Private sale is (or at least was this afternoon) offering these shoes at 30%+15% off. I purchased a pair this afternoon for ~$475.


----------



## closerlook

was this in-store?

thanks!


----------



## joenobody0

Nope. It seems like the stores are reluctant to discount the cordovan. I purchased them from the website after the Darltons were removed from the pre-sale section of the website. I just added them to my cart as one normally would and entered the one time use pre-sale code.


----------



## closerlook

all well


----------



## g.michael

Just scored some Darlton pennies and wingtips from the private sale. I see the same thing regarding the shine, at least on the pennies. Out of the box, the pennies were gleaming. I've spent some time bending the sole to help break them in so I got a few smudges on them. Took the brush to them and it was goodbye shine, hello dullsville. I didn't touch the sides so they are still glossy. I hate to wipe down brand new shoes with a damp cloth but I'll try that and brush them a lot more this weekend to see if the shine comes back.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Does anyone know on what C&J last the Darlton shell tassel loafers are made?


----------



## NoVaguy

Doctor Damage said:


> Does anyone know on what C&J last the Darlton shell tassel loafers are made?


My guess - it would be based on the c&J Cavendish model pattern (but in shell, not calf) and on the 325 last.


----------



## g.michael

*My pennies and wingtips*

Finally decided to learn how to post pics. Bought these in November and wore them around the house quite a bit to break them in. The sunlight washes out the color a bit--they are the color of a Hershey bar in real life. Beautiful finishing. That double sole is a killer to break in--lots of deep knee bends help. You can see the bloom on the creases. Lots of polish on these from C&J--to shine them you have to take a damp cloth to them and wipe hard until you get no more polish. Then a buff with a flannel cloth. There is so much polish around the creasing a brush just smears it.





































This pic shows the beautiful finish of the soles--the light is hitting the top shoe better here and shows the darker true life color.










The bluchers fit nearly perfectly--could be slightly narrower. The pennies are tight--no heel slippage but the toe box leaves me a little achy after wearing them all day. But they are GORGEOUS!:aportnoy:


----------



## closerlook

^^ both are the same size?


----------



## g.michael

Yes--10D. The penny is nearly 1/2 inch shorter in the footbed length though (first pic does not have them lined up correctly).


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

I can't seem to stay out of this thread--I have two of the four (wingtips and loafers), and likely won't be satisfied until I get the tassels and bluchers. Great pics.


----------



## Doctor Damage

g.michael said:


> The bluchers fit nearly perfectly--could be slightly narrower. The pennies are tight--no heel slippage but the toe box leaves me a little achy after wearing them all day. But they are GORGEOUS!





g.micheal said:


> Yes--10D. The penny is nearly 1/2 inch shorter in the footbed length though (first pic does not have them lined up correctly).


The bluchers are on the 325 last and the pennies (probably) on the 314 last. I tried on both yesterday at BB (Peals) and found the same differences as you.


----------



## joenobody0

These are on sale again. Use code: VIPRLRGB

Free shipping as well.

I picked up a pair. They were under $430 shipped.


----------



## 1WB

Thank you for the PSA, Joe. Wow.


----------



## joenobody0

1WB said:


> Thank you for the PSA, Joe. Wow.


Code may or may not be dead. If you on the fence try now!


----------



## EngProf

joenobody0 said:


> Code may or may not be dead. If you on the fence try now!


Annoying. Had them in my shopping bag, with discount, put something else into the bag, and the discount was removed.


----------



## joenobody0

EngProf said:


> Annoying. Had them in my shopping bag, with discount, put something else into the bag, and the discount was removed.


I bought a pair. We will see if they get cancelled. If so, I'm never buying another item from RL. Brooks Brothers would honor the transaction, lets see if RL will too.


----------



## g.michael

Interesting that now all 3 are called "Marlow" on the website. Strange branding strategy jumping between "Darlton" and Marlow every so often.


----------



## joenobody0

g.michael said:


> Interesting that now all 3 are called "Marlow" on the website. Strange branding strategy jumping between "Darlton" and Marlow every so often.


I just wish they'd start selling the PTBs again.


----------



## sjk

joenobody0 said:


> I just wish they'd start selling the PTBs again.


Just because they aren't on the website doesn't necessarily mean they're not available. Try calling one of the bigger "bricks and mortar" stores and ask for a sales associate who might be able to help you locate a pair.


----------



## tpw

Does this mean there will not be the sale that usually occurs in November? Have been trying to get these things on sale for 2+ years.


----------



## joenobody0

sjk said:


> Just because they aren't on the website doesn't necessarily mean they're not available. Try calling one of the bigger "bricks and mortar" stores and ask for a sales associate who might be able to help you locate a pair.


Last time I was in the SF Polo store the salesman told me they didn't have any in sizes below 8D nationwide. Maybe they restocked since then.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

That VIP code is truly dead. The gal on the phone said that it had been released without authorization, whatever the heck that means.


----------



## joenobody0

Edwin Ek said:


> That VIP code is truly dead. The gal on the phone said that it had been released without authorization, whatever the heck that means.


It means "oops we didn't want this many people to get it. We better lie to cover our behinds".


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Those of you with the Darlton/Marlow Pennies: did you order true to size? or size up 1/2?

I bought a pair a while ago, true to size, but they're tight in the toe box and I'm thinking of buying a new pair in a half size bigger.

I haven't broken them in at all (they're to beautiful to wear) so maybe they'll stretch.


----------



## conductor

Simply stunning shoes. This forum has opened my eyes to a whole range of beautiful products I can't afford. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## mjo_1

joenobody0 said:


> I just wish they'd start selling the PTBs again.


I remember a while back where forum member "g.michael" posted some pics of some beautiful Darlton PTBs...He said he was able to order them by phone from the NYC store and that they honored the sale price.

Best,

Michael


----------



## joenobody0

mjo_1 said:


> I remember a while back where forum member "g.michael" posted some pics of some beautiful Darlton PTBs...He said he was able to order them by phone from the NYC store and that they honored the sale price.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael


Hello Michael,

Maybe I'll give that a shot next time they're on sale.


----------



## g.michael

Yes-I got the PTB's from the NYC flagship "Mansion". Received the semi-annual private sale code and called them up. They carry them and shipped them to me and actually never asked me for the code. It was a very nice transaction.


----------



## g.michael

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Those of you with the Darlton/Marlow Pennies: did you order true to size? or size up 1/2?
> 
> I bought a pair a while ago, true to size, but they're tight in the toe box and I'm thinking of buying a new pair in a half size bigger.
> 
> I haven't broken them in at all (they're to beautiful to wear) so maybe they'll stretch.


I'm about a true 10.5C in AE's and the narrower Alden's. I knew the Darlton/Marlow 10.5D's would be too wide so I sized down to 10D for all 3 pairs that I own. The two bluchers fit pretty well--ideal would be a little narrower, but it works as is. The loafers worried me at first as they are on a smaller last and were tight in the toe box. If I wear thin socks with them they are okay--could use another 1/4 inch in the length--width is perfect. I found out this summer that if I go sockless, they are absolutely perfect. I do keep some extra large shoe trees in them.


----------



## joenobody0

RL sent me my shoes. I just got shipping confirmation this morning, and they were at my door by 10am. The construction looks perfect - no flaws - and the color is a lovely reddish brown (darker than Ravello without the green tint of Cigar). I'm glad RL didn't cancel my order. 

This is actually my second pair of Darltons. My first pair showed up with flaws and the leather was a really one dimensional brown. It took me two years to be able to replace them without spending $550+. It was well worth the wait. I'll try to figure out how to post a picture. I now own the RL Gifford (C&J Shell moc toe chukka) and the Darlton wingtip. I wish I would have purchased the new wingtip tall boot. That looks to be a really nice C&J shell too, but my wife wouldn't have taken it well.


----------



## pistolandrapier

has anybody ever had the toe box or vamp give a little bit in the way of width at all over time?

i have heard that these shoes fit well for those with flatter and/or narrower feet, what about high arches? anybody with high arches have a pair?

i mean specifically with the loafers or tassels.


----------



## joenobody0

pistolandrapier said:


> has anybody ever had the toe box or vamp give a little bit in the way of width at all over time?
> 
> i have heard that these shoes fit well for those with flatter and/or narrower feet, what about high arches? anybody with high arches have a pair?
> 
> i mean specifically with the loafers or tassels.


I don't own a pair of the loafers but I've tried them on a few times. I think the do run somewhat narrow compared to the Alden Van last in a comparable size. The heels especially are narrower. Also, they seem to be more tolerant of my high arches than the Alden Van.

For my foot shape, narrow over all with a narrow heel and high arches, I find the fit to be superior to my Alden LHS. They do have a double leather sole which will take some time to break in though.


----------



## joenobody0

It's that time again. RL is having their 40%+15% VIP kicker sale. The Darltons and Lindrick boots are included.


----------



## 1WB

Yep, I just picked up a pair of Marlow wingtips for $400. It amazes me that a pair of Alden factory discards costs the same price as a brand new, first quality pair of C&J shoes.


----------



## joenobody0

1WB said:


> Yep, I just picked up a pair of Marlow wingtips for $400. It amazes me that a pair of Alden factory discards costs the same price as a brand new, first quality pair of C&J shoes.


The amazing thing is that nobody has a problem paying that for them. Check your Marlow's carefully. I had to send one back due to "fraying" around the punched holes in the wingtip. My next pair, and every one I've seen in store, has been perfect so it was probably a rare event.


----------



## closerlook

can someone shoot me the code for the sale?
i am not getting these emails from prl anymore. : (


----------



## pistolandrapier

^^ same problem here; no email or notice received from prl, either. what gives? anybody willing to pass on the code here? it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr. D

Here is a link to the 40% off sale:
https://www.ralphlauren.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=12125586&camp=101211_PRESALE_Redirect

We are pleased to inform you that our semi-annual Pre-Sale Event will begin on October 27, 2011, and end on November 2, 2011 at 11:59 pm Eastern Standard Time. Customers will have the opportunity to enjoy savings up to 40% off, and will also receive a one-time use promotion code that will provide an additional 15% off of the order.

Some people from the other forum have called in to ask for the extra 15% off and have reported success. But you need a unique code to get the extra 15% off when buying online.


----------



## firedancer

Is the lindrick shell? It's a beauty!


----------



## joenobody0

firedancer said:


> Is the lindrick shell? It's a beauty!


Yes it is.


----------



## nringo

Dr. D said:


> Here is a link to the 40% off sale:
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=12125586&camp=101211_PRESALE_Redirect
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that our semi-annual Pre-Sale Event will begin on October 27, 2011, and end on November 2, 2011 at 11:59 pm Eastern Standard Time. Customers will have the opportunity to enjoy savings up to 40% off, and will also receive a one-time use promotion code that will provide an additional 15% off of the order.
> 
> Some people from the other forum have called in to ask for the extra 15% off and have reported success. But you need a unique code to get the extra 15% off when buying online.


I just went in to my local store and asked about the pre sale even though I didn't have a code. Maybe it helped that I was looking to buy the Darltons and a blazer, but they didn't seem to have any problem giving me the deal w/o the code.


----------



## Grenadier

I just bought a pair of Marlows on sale. They (surprisngly) seemed to work fairly decently for my EEE-width feet. Whudda thunk?


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

aikon said:


> Still working on my Darlton Pennys. Shining every day and left in the window every day as well! I think I have to just deal with the fact that they will never look as beautiful as my tassels. I just wish they were the color of the store model.





g.michael said:


> Just scored some Darlton pennies and wingtips from the private sale. I see the same thing regarding the shine, at least on the pennies. Out of the box, the pennies were gleaming. I've spent some time bending the sole to help break them in so I got a few smudges on them. Took the brush to them and it was goodbye shine, hello dullsville. I didn't touch the sides so they are still glossy. I hate to wipe down brand new shoes with a damp cloth but I'll try that and brush them a lot more this weekend to see if the shine comes back.


I had the same problem with my pennies until I used Venetian cream--they now shine like my other Darltons. Wish I'd taken before and after pics.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Grenadier said:


> I just bought a pair of Marlows on sale. They (surprisngly) seemed to work fairly decently for my EEE-width feet. Whudda thunk?


I have found that some Crockett & Jones lasts are quite generously sized, and other not so much, even on the same width.


----------



## g.michael

St. Charles Ave. said:


> I had the same problem with my pennies until I used Venetian cream--they now shine like my other Darltons. Wish I'd taken before and after pics.


I eventually found the same thing, albeit via Saphir Renovateur. Great stuff. The color is wearing very well.


----------



## nycs10011

Sorry to revive an old post but has anyone found a good belt to match the brown of the Polo brown shell?


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

nycs10011 said:


> Sorry to revive an old post but has anyone found a good belt to match the brown of the Polo brown shell?


Call the C&J store in NYC. That's where I got mine.


----------

